# Not Texas Tarpon....



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

This is not a Texas Tarpon, but it was caught by a Texas woman fishing a live sardine off the back of the Tackle Box Bar in Belize. She was so excited to catch her first Tarpon!

BB


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Congratulations to her! 

It doesn't matter where you catch them they're still fun.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

awesome its bigger than my only one i have caught


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Wait - tarpon fishing at a bar.... now if Hurricane Junction could just pull that off!!!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

that's one lucky fish right there ;-)


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

That's at Tranquility Bay right?


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Now I remember that was the bar's name. Did you get to meet Pani the 3 fingered guy there?

Congrats on the tarpon as well! My little brother lost 2 off that dock one night.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Tranquility Bay Resort...*

Topwatrout, Yes off the docks at Tranquility Bay Resort. Yes, I know Pani real good, this was our second time there! We also know a couple of the owners.

BB


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

That's awesome. We stayed there for a few days over the summer and we spent the evenings catching bones on fly right off the property. He's hands down one of the coolest/nicest guys I've ever met.


----------

